# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  НАМ 10 ЛЕТ!  Дом IN-KU, с Днем  Рождения!!

## Mazaykina

*Привет, мои дорогие жители нашего Дома ИНКУ!*

 Вот и пролетело 10 лет с того знаменательного дня, когда  я решилась на этот шаг: создать свою платформу для общения близких мне по духу людей. Я не знала, во что это выльется и как буду этим ЖИТЬ. Но, все по-порядку.

Хотите узнать, как построить дом? Какие нужны материалы, специалисты, сколько денег и времени затратить? Нет, это не ко мне, я не строитель в обычном понимании. 

Мой Дом- это онлайн платформа для профессиональной коммуникации людей творческих профессий. А если проще: это мой третий виртуальный ребенок. Вам интересно, как проходили роды и годы взросления? Читайте мою историю.

До переезда в 2004 году в Германию, я была известна в городе в своей нише. Выступала на сцене, писала сценарии, возила на конкурсы детей. И в один миг все надо было начинать заново. Если вам скажут, что эмиграция – это кайф, не верьте. В 40+ в чужой стране, без языка и подтвержденного образования ты никому не нужен. «Хочешь найти работу? Создай сам себе рабочее место!» Так нам сказали старожилы.

С первого дня мы не ждали милостей от государства. Брались за любые предложения. Со временем, мужа стали в городе называть компьютерным доктором. Я активно включилась в общественную жизнь: опять концерты, сценарии, спектакли и тоже преуспела в этой области. В один прекрасный день, помню точную дату 21.11.2005 года случайно попала на форум музыкантов plus-msk.ru , где собрались единомышленники из разных стран! 

Так началась новая история моей жизни: днем выступления, ночью- познание интернет коммуникации. Админ предложил стать модератором, и мы втроем развивали эту платформу. Форум вырос до огромных размеров, в час создавалось более 100 тем, помощь музыкантов друг другу шла со всех уголков мира. 
В январе 2009 г. все изменилось. Админ закрыл бОльшую часть форума… 3 года ЖИЗНИ ушло в архив… Народ разбежался по разным площадкам. Я осталась у разбитого корыта. Надо было вновь начинать сначала. 

И я начала. 1.06.2009 г. Интернациональный Дом Творчества раскрыл свои двери с двумя темами: 1-я для общения ведущих, 2-я для музыкальных руководителей. Каждое утро включая компьютер, первым открываю in-ku: вот 10 пользователей на форуме, через день- 20, на следующий день 30, 50! Рекорд 100! Это сродни наблюдению за ростом ребенка: вот глазки следят, улыбка появилась, сделал первый шаг, сказал «мама». Ура, Растём!

И снова начались бессонные ночи, только теперь уже с админской ответственностью, финансовыми затратами, постоянным обучением и стрессами. То рухнула платформа и тебе отовсюду SOS: «Марина, что случилось?? Форум пропал!». То атака хакеров и нужны деньги на восстановление сервера, то спамеры «балуются» и приходится удалять по 500 аккаунтов в сутки. То внутренние разборки творческих личностей и надо всех развести в стороны и успокоить. Кроме того, в голове придумываются новые проекты и их хочется реализовать. 

Я горжусь, тем, что из-под крыла птички ИН-КУ, а именно Бутика Интеллектуальной Собственности, вылетело столько талантливых людей, которые сегодня проводят мастер-классы и семинары в разных странах. Благодаря Конкурсам Педагогического мастерства IN-KU о сотнях хореографах, музыкальных руководителях, детках-вокалистах узнал мир. 

Вы спросите, как создать платформу в определенной нише для общения более 150.000 уникальных пользователей в месяц? И чтобы для них это была не просто площадка для скачивания материала, а место, куда хочется постоянно возвращаться, расти профессионально, развивать свои творческие потенциалы, встречаться в реале, дружить семьями, помогать в горе и радости.
Ведь Дом IN-KU уникален и аналогов в интернете Вы не найдете, как по количеству необходимого материала, созданного и собранного нашими пользователями, так и по дружеским связям, которые зарождаются у нас на встречах, фестивалях, обучающих семинарах, проводимых во многих регионах СНГ и Европы.

Думаете, есть такая волшебная стратегия? НЕТ! Есть только одно условие.

Часто бывает хочется все бросить, закрыть, удалить. Но если рядом с тобой находятся те, кто поддерживает твои идеи, является материальной опорой, ВСЕГДА найдет слова, помогающие тебе справиться с трудностями, будет ВЕРИТЬ в тебя, тогда никакие проблемы не страшны!!! 

У меня есть такая стена: это моя СЕМЬЯ. Муж, который из маленького уголка, выделенного в нашей квартире для сбора посылок друзьям в Россию и Украину, создал логистическую компанию Rusbid Germany со своим складом, занимающуюся доставкой товаров и грузов в Россию, Украину и по всему миру. Несмотря на сумасшедшую загруженность, он всегда находит для меня слова поддержки и любви*.* Сын создает дизайн всех наших проектов, а дочь рассказывает о новых тенденциях в маркетинге. Как не гордиться такой мощной стеной?

*Нельзя не сказать о главных моих помощниках- модераторах и администраторе, который взвалил на себя все заботы по серверному обслуживанию нашего сервера! Без вашей поддержки, ребята, я бы никогда не смогла создать такую мощную платформу. 
Коля, Светочка Незабудка, Паша Пан, вы лучшие! СПАСИБО вам огромное!!* 


 *02 Супер-модераторы*
              АдресРоссия-матушка, Псковская губерния *nezabudka-8s*

  Отправить ЛС              АдресНижний Новгород*PAN*

  Отправить ЛС*МОДЕРАТОРЫ* 


*aichka*

 
Форум:Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой,Международный  детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016",Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой  Отправить ЛС *annuschka*

 
Форум:Организация работы  Отправить ЛС              АдресРостов-на-Дону*Katrina Kim*

 
Форум:Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду  Отправить ЛС              Адресгород кузнецовск ровенская обл*Kolpachiha*

 
Форум:Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України  Отправить ЛС              АдресХарьков*magistr*

 
Форум:Визуальные искусства  Отправить ЛС              АдресРоссия *mariSh_a*

 
Форум:Документы для мероприятий  Отправить ЛС              АдресРоссия-матушка, Псковская губерния *nezabudka-8s*

 
Форум:Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества,Архив старых тем,Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU,Вокально - исполнительский раздел,Воспитатель в детском саду,Детская музыкальная школа,Детский раздел,Международная Академия Мастеров event индустрии  IN-KU,Обо всем,Поддержка  in-ku.com,Портал in-ku.com  Отправить ЛС              АдресПодмосковье *NikTanechka*

 
Форум:Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду  Отправить ЛС              АдресНижний Новгород *PAN*

 
Форум:Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества,Давайте познакомимся,Корзина,Наше творчество,Обо всем  Отправить ЛС              АдресБеларусь, Солигорск *po4emy4ka*

 
Форум:Беларускі куток,Воспитатель в детском саду  Отправить ЛС              АдресПриморский край п.Славянка *TIMOHA69*

 
Форум:Мастерская ЗВУКА  Отправить ЛС              Адресг. Астрахань. РФ*Валерия Вержакова*

 
Форум:"IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие",Авторская хореография,Раздел для внутренних работ,Сокровищница Вержаковой Леры,Танцы в детском саду  Отправить ЛС              АдресУкраїна, Рівне*Котик230580*

 
Форум:Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України  Отправить ЛС              АдресСолнечный Скобаристан *Курица*

 
Форум:Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника  Отправить ЛС              АдресЦентр Страны*Лорис*

 
Форум:Беларускі куток  Отправить ЛС              АдресТюмень*Марья*

 
Форум:От  Марины Морозовой,Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника  Отправить ЛС              АдресзаМКАДская область*Ольгия*

 
Форум:Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника  Отправить ЛС              АдресНа воронежских просторах *Рамоновна*

 
Форум:Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений  Отправить ЛС              АдресОчень South Поволжье*Танюша Алексеевна*

 
Форум:Symeon Club,Хореография  

В заключение хочу сказать. Мы рады всем, кто рад общению с нами. Мы открываем двери, объятия и души для тех, кто не плюет в них. Помогаем и поддерживаем тех, кто хочет расти профессионально, счастливы общению с коллегами, которым есть чем поделиться. Мы стремимся создать атмосферу тепла и взаимовыручки, профессионализма и стремления к совершенствованию.

Мы- это ДОМ ТВОРЧЕСТВА, собравший талантливых, открытых и искренних людей со всего мира. А ТЫ С НАМИ? Надеюсь, что ДА!
Ты еще не знаешь, ЧТО Тебе даст приход на форум, но жизнь Твоя изменится, поверь!

Тут ты Дома!
P.S.* Новая идея!!!* Заходите и пишите свои воспоминания.

С любовью, хозяйка Дома IN-KU
Марина Зайкина

----------

((ольчик)) (09.06.2019), +эlla (06.06.2019), Alena11 (02.06.2019), alla-mus (09.06.2019), androma (08.06.2019), Angelino4ka (01.06.2019), Anisoara (17.06.2019), anzelika70 (02.06.2019), astashkina (02.06.2019), Atashka (20.06.2019), Babsy (02.06.2019), Black Princess (14.06.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (01.06.2019), calina (01.06.2019), cveta-58 (03.06.2019), echeva (03.06.2019), Elen2 (02.06.2019), elen82 (01.06.2019), elena_mos (02.06.2019), Elena_privat (02.06.2019), Elenochka G. (07.06.2019), elis673 (03.06.2019), elka (04.06.2019), Eva 59 (17.06.2019), EVGESKA (01.06.2019), fafa65 (06.06.2019), faina (04.06.2019), fatinija (13.06.2019), galanata (07.06.2019), galy-a (12.06.2019), girei.liusjena (02.06.2019), GULNARA (19.06.2019), iradygina (03.06.2019), Irenka-da (13.06.2019), Irina Sirin (19.06.2019), ivano (02.06.2019), Jaga (10.06.2019), JaneVl (26.06.2019), jkmuif (04.06.2019), Karamel (02.06.2019), kattina (24.06.2019), Kolpachiha (03.06.2019), krinka (01.06.2019), laratet (05.06.2019), Lempi (02.06.2019), Lena22 (02.06.2019), Lenylya (02.06.2019), Lilia (09.06.2019), linker_59 (03.06.2019), lipa29 (02.06.2019), luda-sha (04.06.2019), lukshurik (17.06.2019), lyalya67 (03.07.2019), lybochka (10.06.2019), Malko (25.06.2019), MarinaMi (02.06.2019), marinavoloshinskaya (18.06.2019), MI-LADI (19.06.2019), Muzira (11.06.2019), nastiabar (10.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), Natasha39 (04.06.2019), Natysja12 (07.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (01.06.2019), NikTanechka (02.06.2019), notka47 (03.06.2019), oksi7771 (05.06.2019), OKUNEVA (24.06.2019), Olga Beliaeva (01.06.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Olga12 (20.06.2019), olga15774 (27.06.2019), Perlina (19.06.2019), pianistka98 (12.06.2019), sa-sha76 (07.06.2019), SANOCHKA (03.06.2019), Shymar (02.06.2019), sima (02.06.2019), skrat.10 (06.06.2019), skripka666 (27.06.2019), sky36 (03.06.2019), smile51 (07.06.2019), sokort (25.06.2019), solnet (01.06.2019), sunia67 (17.06.2019), SVETLANA M. (13.06.2019), svetsvet (02.06.2019), syaonka (05.06.2019), tafa (02.06.2019), Tania-112a (22.06.2019), Tata74 (26.06.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.06.2019), tatjan60 (06.06.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.06.2019), tatyna-12159 (09.06.2019), TIMOHA69 (28.06.2019), TRENER (13.06.2019), ttanya (02.06.2019), Valesy (19.06.2019), valush (13.06.2019), Vasilina71 (17.06.2019), VasilisaTZ (04.06.2019), verazalit (17.06.2019), vetlost (11.06.2019), viktorovas (02.06.2019), vlada 05 (03.06.2019), vovanshf (02.06.2019), V_Nata45 (04.06.2019), xgretta (08.08.2019), yu-k-a (02.06.2019), Yulgan10 (02.06.2019), zilena (10.06.2019), zironjka6791 (10.06.2019), zvaryga (17.06.2019), zwetlana (02.06.2019), Іванка (02.06.2019), Ада (07.06.2019), Алла и Александр (02.06.2019), Алусик (12.06.2019), Барановская Наталья (02.06.2019), Бегущая по волнам (16.06.2019), Блонди (05.06.2019), Борковская Н (02.06.2019), буссоница (02.06.2019), Валерия Вержакова (02.06.2019), Варшава (02.06.2019), вау (04.06.2019), Ганина Галина (01.06.2019), гармашева26 (06.06.2019), Гваделупа (10.06.2019), гунька (07.06.2019), Дания (03.06.2019), детская (02.06.2019), Дзюбкина (02.06.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Езовских (02.06.2019), Елабужанка (02.06.2019), Елена33в (09.06.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (02.06.2019), замбурская (02.06.2019), Захарова Ольга (20.06.2019), Ильенко Елена (01.06.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (02.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), ирина клещева (04.06.2019), ирина махно (12.06.2019), Ирина-2012 (03.06.2019), Ирина1310 (03.06.2019), иринкин (10.06.2019), Ирунька (03.06.2019), Каракум (04.06.2019), катя 98 (03.06.2019), коломбина (19.06.2019), Костенко Окс (03.07.2019), ксюша37 (03.06.2019), Ладога (01.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), лариса61 (02.06.2019), ЛВ (06.06.2019), Левадана (18.06.2019), Ледок (07.06.2019), Лена Видьманова (02.06.2019), лида-1410 (02.06.2019), Лидушка (03.06.2019), Лилия Разаковна (03.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Ллорхен (12.06.2019), любаша 76 (03.06.2019), Людмилая (01.06.2019), люся (04.06.2019), Ляляйка (07.06.2019), мандаришка (03.06.2019), марина гайворонская (11.06.2019), Марина Сухарева (01.06.2019), МАРИСЕ (03.06.2019), Микса (14.06.2019), Михона (02.06.2019), Мухамор (07.06.2019), Мэри Эл (03.06.2019), Нат" (04.06.2019), НАТА ЛИВ (11.06.2019), ната58 (24.06.2019), Ната_ли (02.06.2019), Натали-наташа (19.06.2019), Наталина Зуева (08.06.2019), Наталия Михайловна (03.06.2019), Наташкин (05.06.2019), Несси (04.07.2019), Нина28М (01.06.2019), нонна (03.07.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Озма (02.06.2019), Озорная (07.06.2019), Ольга Бирюсинка (15.06.2019), ольга дьячок (06.06.2019), ольга коробова (01.07.2019), Ольга Штерн (01.06.2019), Оля-ля 68 (14.06.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019), Паганини (03.06.2019), Парашка (18.06.2019), Парина (18.06.2019), Пахомова Наталья (10.06.2019), Пензева Людмила (06.06.2019), Петухова Ольга (31.05.2020), ПЛЮШКИНЪ (04.06.2019), Прилукова Ирина (11.09.2019), Раисса (03.06.2019), Рамоновна (05.06.2019), ромаша (04.06.2019), Руана (09.06.2019), РУШАНОВНА (15.06.2019), Светик-Светлана (02.06.2019), Славина (02.06.2019), тамара-61 (09.06.2019), Таня Л (06.06.2019), Тариэлька (02.06.2019), Татиана 65 (02.06.2019), Татка_7878 (02.06.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (18.06.2019), Татьяна Никандрова (05.06.2019), Татьяна Юрьевна (07.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019), Техподдержка (04.06.2019), УМЕЛИЦА (26.06.2019), Уралочка (11.06.2019), Успешная (13.06.2019), учитель (14.06.2019), Фа-Соль (09.06.2019), Цветик (29.06.2019), чайка61 (03.06.2019), Эмилия я (12.06.2019), Юличка М. (04.06.2019), Я ,Наталья! (04.06.2019)

----------


## elen82

Марина Вениаминовна,от всей души поздравляю с такой замечательной датой форум In-ku! Это здорово,что он у нас есть!!!!! Желаю этому чудесному Дому процветания и долгих лет! А вам, гостеприимной Хозяюшке, здоровья и творческих высот!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (01.06.2019), elis673 (03.06.2019), elka (04.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), Muzira (11.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), skripka666 (27.06.2019), sokort (25.06.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.06.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (02.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), лариса61 (02.06.2019), Левадана (18.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Ольга Штерн (01.06.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!
От всей души благодарю Марину, ставшую всем мамой, за смелый, даже отчаянный шаг, сделанный 10 лет назад, за этот титанический труд по содержанию форума и поддержки всех форумчан! 
Сердечно поздравляю всех модераторов, ставших добрыми и внимательными нянями!
Искренне поздравляю всех форумчан, ставших братьями и сестрами!
С песи-котовской нежностью и преданностью я сохраняю в своей памяти все минуты общения  как в виртуале, так и яркие праздники встреч в реале!  
Мои любимки!!!!!!!! Мои друзья, далекие и близкие! Мысленно я всегда с вами, и ежели на вас нападает икотка, то знайте - ЭТО Я ВАС ЦЕЛУЮ И ОБНИМАЮ!!!!
ВЫ ВСЕГДА В МОЕМ СЕРДЦЕ!!!!!
 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), elis673 (03.06.2019), elka (04.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), selenka07 (02.06.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.06.2019), Vasilina71 (17.06.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (02.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), лариса61 (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Озма (02.06.2019), Ольга Бирюсинка (15.06.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), Славина (02.06.2019), Таня Л (06.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## Ганина Галина

С Юбилеем, Марина! Кланяюсь в ножки тебе за Форум! 
Миллиард плюсов в твою карму за Ин-ку!
За то что столько лет терпишь, тянешь и не сдаёшься! 
За то, что на этом форуме мы нашли столько виртуальных и реальных друзей! За то, что выросли, стали лучше! 
Форум изменил мою жизнь!
Я никогда не забуду, что с Ин-ку началась Изба, Флуд-Бояр и ЛИГА! 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!  :Yahoo:  
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!  :004:  
ВПЕРЁД К НОВОМУ ДЕСЯТИЛЕТИЮ!  :050:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), krinka (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), skripka666 (27.06.2019), zironjka6791 (10.06.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), Славина (02.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), anzelika70 (02.06.2019), Babsy (02.06.2019), elka (04.06.2019), kuzia5252 (09.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), moros (02.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), NikTanechka (02.06.2019), pavluk (24.06.2019), Perlina (19.06.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.06.2019), Бегущая по волнам (16.06.2019), Варшава (02.06.2019), Ганина Галина (01.06.2019), гармашева26 (06.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), лариса61 (02.06.2019), Лидушка (03.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Натали-наташа (19.06.2019), НИрина (02.06.2019), Пахомова Наталья (10.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## krinka

*Марина Вениаминовна, от всей души поздравляю Вас с Днем Рождения нашего  форума In-ku!  Спасибо огромное за Ваш такой нужный, просто титанический и  просто уникальный в своем роде,  труд!  Теперь без форума In-ku невозможно представить себе сегодняшний музыкальный мир. Счастья Вам огромного, здоровья, радости и пусть   форум In-ku будет всегда!*

----------

Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), pianistka98 (12.06.2019), tafa (02.06.2019), Vasilina71 (17.06.2019), zironjka6791 (10.06.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## VITA786

_Дорогая Марина!   Спасибо вам за  великий и неоценимый вклад  в нашу профессиональную   творческую жизнь, а также за  внимание ко всем участникам  форума!  Мы  стали одной  дружной  семьей, без которой  многие из нас и прожить не могут. С днем рождения  нашего  любимого форума!  Процветания и долгой  творческой  жизни всем его участникам!_

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Марина Сухарева (01.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), тамара-61 (09.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Дорогая Марина Вениаминовна! 
От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения самого уютного творческого дома - нашего Форума!
Пусть форум живет, развивается и процветает долгие годы!
СПАСИБО за Ваш труд, за то, что сплотили столько талантливых и творческих людей!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), pianistka98 (12.06.2019), Vasilina71 (17.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (02.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## Petavla

Милая и любимая наша Мариночка!
Вот, как чувствовала, зашла сегодня на форум. До вчерашнего дня была очень занята: 
второй год подряд снова выпустила 3 группы! 
А сегодня, получается, попала на юбилей! 10 лет! Как стремительно летит время!
И почти все эти годы я была с вами, дорогие форумчане!
Хочется пожелать нашему Дому IN-KU тепла и света, везения и удачи, дружбы и бесконечного творчества!
Я тебя обожаю, мой неповторимый и неподражаемый форум!
Маришенька, щедрых спонсоров и новых идей! Здоровья!!!
Мы тебя очень любим! :Vishenka 33:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (01.06.2019), elka (04.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Марахотина (02.06.2019), Марина Сухарева (01.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.06.2019)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Как приятно,когда с порога,встречает такое классное,поздравление!
СПАСИБО огормное Марине и всей,всей дружной семье,за то что есть ИнКу!
У каждого здесь есть СВОЙ уголок-тема,раздел,где мы любим бывать,писать,читать
Много друзей и единомышленников.Я вообще себя не представляю без Форума(жаль,что узнала о нем .только в 10 году)
Стараюсь по мере возможности,быть полезной,что то создавать и делиться.
С  ПЕРВЫМ  ДЕ СЯ ТИ ЛЕ ТИ ЕМ!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Диковина (03.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Захарова Ольга (20.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Марина Сухарева (01.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## Ладога

*Марина, поздравляю Вас с днем рождения нашего форума In-ku! Желаю форуму процветания на многие лета!
Спасибо за то, что есть Ин-Ку!* 
* Благодарю за поздравление! Очень приятно!*

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), elka (04.06.2019), Mazaykina (01.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## Нина28М

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!!
 От всей души поздравляю Вас с Юбилеем форума!
 Огромнейшее Вам СПАСИБО за создание уникального дома!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (02.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), pianistka98 (12.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (02.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## ZHANIK

C ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ФОРУМ! 
869461.jpg

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (02.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## говорушка

Уважаемая МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА  ,поздравляю Вас с юбилеем форума!Большое спасибо за то, что есть Ин-Ку.Процветания и долгих лет форуму!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (02.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Vasilina71 (17.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Тиса

Дорогая Мариночка! Огромное спасибо Вам и Форуму! С ним у меня началась новая жизнь...
А  в Вашей жизни пусть всегда светит солнышко и сопутствует успех во всём!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Ирина Ивановна (06.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## опал1

10 лет прошло и зим,
IN-KU, ты у нас один:-))
С Юбилеем!!! Ура!!! Процветания нашему творческом дому! Марина Вениаминовна, здоровья, счастья и благополучия!!! Дорогие модераторы, спасибо за вашу работу! Всем форумчанам творческих находок!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Ірина 1968

Поздравляю с юбилеем! Спасибо, что вы есть.

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Ларонька

Спасибо большое за поздравление! :Ok:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## astashkina

УРААААААААА!УЖЕ 10 ЛЕТ КАК СУЩЕСТВУЕТ ЭТА БАНДА!!! Дорогие. поздравляю вех с такой прекрасной датой! Мира и процветания, нам в Форуме, с Форумом и благодаря Форуму! Я вас всех обожаю!!!!!Ё-ё-ё-ё-ё!!!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## annkir

Поздравляю всех с юбилеем! Марина, спасибо вам за создание нашего второго дома. Творческая жизнь стала ярче и интереснее. Спасибо всем, кто участвует в жизни этого замечательного форума. Долгих лет!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## Светлая Лань

Любимый форум, родной дом Ин-Ку!  Марина!!! С юбилейной датой тебя и всех жителей лучшего форума на просторах интернета! Огромное спасибо всем единомышленникам за труд и терпение, за столь талантливое творчество, за тепло и добро! Процветания ИН-КУ и всем его обитателям!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), лариса61 (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), Мэри Эл (06.06.2019), Озма (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.06.2019)

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая гостеприимная хозяйка нашего форума Мариночка Вениаминовна!
 От всей души поздравляю вас с этим  замечательным юбилеем! Спасибо большое вам за ваше детище, которое стало нам частичкой нашей души. Пусть наш форум остаётся таким же дружным и любимым! Процветания и щедрых спонсоров нашему форумУ! Спасибо большое Мариночка тебе и твоей дружной семье за форум!
_ ВЫ ЛУЧШИЕ! МЫ ИСКРЕННЕ ВСЕ ЛЮБИМ НАШ ФОРУМ!!!!_
_Дорогие модераторы, огромное спасибо вам за вашу помощь, за вашу душевную теплоту и сердечность!
Я совершенно счастлива, что у меня есть на просторах интернета такой дом, где меня всегда ждут, где меня всегда поддержат и выслушают! Милые жители нашего уютного дома всем, всем здоровья и человеческого счастья!_

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

> И я начала. 1.06.2009 г. Интернациональный Дом Творчества раскрыл свои двери с двумя темами: 1-я для общения ведущих, 2-я для музыкальных руководителей.


*МАРИНА! СПАСИБО  за форум. Я тоже  каждый день открываю интернет и, первым делом, захожу на наш любимый форум!!!!! 
СПАСИБОР всем модераторам!!!! 
СПАСИБО всем творческим форумчанам!!!!
Благодаря вам ,   моя работа стала более творческой, более креативной, я многому научилась, благодаря помощи наших замечательных форумчан!!!!
ДОЛГАЯ ЛЕТА НАШЕМУ ФОРУМУ!!!!!!!*

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (02.06.2019)

----------


## Озма

ДОРОГАЯ НАША МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!  ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО
ЗА ТАКОЙ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ФОРУМ!!! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ МОДЕРАТОРАМ И ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ СОЮЗ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВСЕМ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## буссоница

Кипит работа повседневно,
Но вот среди обычных дней
Вдруг наступает день рожденья,
Чудесный праздник - юбилей!
Хочу  всем  пожелать удачи,
Успеха в жизни, ярких дел,
Чтоб все с улыбкой - не иначе
Встречали каждый новый день!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019), НИрина (02.06.2019)

----------


## Светлана Богатырева

Всех от души поздравляю с Днем Рождения нашего любимого ФОРУМА! Пусть всегда здесь царит душевное тепло, улыбки и отличное настроение! Успехов ФОРУМУ во всех начинаниях! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ!
Огромная благодарность Вам, МАРИНА, и всем модераторам ФОРУМА за ваш титанический труд, за то, что сплотили и подружили столько разных людей!

Море шуток и веселья и шампанское рекой!
Так пускай День Рождения ФОРУМА будет именно такой!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Лариса812

Уважаемая Мариночка, от всей души поздравляю Вас с юбилеем Форума.

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## www наталья

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна - от всего сердца поздравляю с юбилейным Днем рождения форума - этой творческой неиссякаемой кладовой с ее мастерицами феечками , профессионалами своего дела!  Спасибо за Ваш труд! Поклон всем модераторам за их нелёгкий труд! Пусть наш форум будет еще много много лет  процветать и быть любимым домом для всех творческих людей! Всем тепла, здоровья и творческих успехов!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Лилия60

юбилей 10.jpg


конфеты.jpg

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (02.06.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019)

----------


## сонейко

Спасибо вам...за то...что вы есть!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Lenylya

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!! От души поздравляю Вас и любимый форум с ЮБИЛЕЕМ! Желаю процветания, творческих успехов, уюта и душевного тепла!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## moros

Дорогие форумчане!!!! А в первую очередь - Мариночка!!!!!!! От всей души поздравляю всех нас с такой прекрасной датой!!! Хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО Марине за создание такого уютного, теплого, всемилюбимого Домика ИН_КУ!!!!!!! Однажды, случайно попав на форум, прописался в нем навсегда!!!  Хочу пожелать всем крепкого здоровья, мирного неба, счастья, любви, позитива, что б каждый день был наполнен радостью, улыбками, теплом родных людей!!!! Что б всегда на форуме и в жизни царила атмосфера добра и взаимопонимания!  Процветания и дальнейшего развития!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Борковская Н

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!Огромное спасибо Вам  за то,что  вы есть!Хорошего Вам здоровья ,достойной жизни!Не представляю себя без вашего  замечательного  форума!Пусть Вам вернется Ваша доброта  сторицей.

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## mmoonnkk

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна и все форумчане! Поздравляю с прекрасной датой. Спасибо вам за ваш труд, доброту и помощь. Благополучия. вдохновения, успехов и всего самого наилучшего.

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## girei.liusjena

Мариночка, спасибо вам за ваш труд, за форум. Вы объединили и подружили людей далёких по расстоянию и близких по духу. Спасибо, что вы есть.

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!Огромное спасибо за создание такого нужного и незаменимого форума. Попав случайно к вам 8 лет назад, осталась здесь навсегда. Не пройдёт и дня, чтобы я не заходила на форум, столько интересных людей я встретила, увлечённых своей профессией. И не только, здесь можно получить поддержку не только по профессии, но и просто можно душевно поговорить, поделиться своими переживаниями, здесь всегда помогут и подскажут в любой ситуации. Хочу пожелать Вам крепкого здоровья, счастья, исполнения всех желаний, а форуму дальнейшего процветания!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), опал1 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Лев

"поздравляем тебя с 10-детним" - до меня сегодня только дошло :Grin: 
А то долго думал, откуда у меня 10 детей :Taunt:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.06.2019)

----------


## света73

Поздравляю с юбилеем!!!!!Спасибо Вам Марина за наш форум который так нужен для всех нас!!!!!!.Он для нас необходим как глоток воздуха,палочка-выручалочка в работе,мы помогаем  и нас выручают,знакомство с разными людьми из всех куточков страны.Пускай он живет много-много лет!!!!!!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Karamel

Любимый форум, с Днём рождения!
https://cdn.otkritkiok.ru/posts/big/...97-2698596.gif

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

С Юбилеем, любимый форум!!! Спасибо нашей хозяюшке Марине, модераторам Светлане, Татьяне, Екатерине!!!
Форуму - долго жить, процветать, быть востребованным, ряды форумчан пополнять!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

*Уважаемая Марина и форумчане! Поздравляю всех с юбилеем!!! Я очень благодарна создателю форума Марине и её помощникам за возможность обменяться с коллегами материалом. пообщаться, вместе порадоваться и погрустить. ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!! УРА-А-А!!* :Ok:  :Girl Blum2:  :Ok:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.06.2019)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

С юбилеем любимый форум! Выше уже так много было сказано, чего еще можно пожелать?! То, что форум объединяет людей с разных точек мира - это известно всем. То, что форум дает новые возможности для развития -тоже. Но главным в нашем форуме ин-ку считаются люди и волшебный пендель (как часто говорят форумчане). Столько людей, объединенных общей идеей и общей темой я точно нигде не видела. И это большая заслуга Марины Зайкиной и ее команды. Мы гости на этом форуме. Но только поначалу... а после, действительно, как домой приходишь.  Дорогие форумчане - в трудную минуту вы поможете, в счастливую поддержите! Здесь зависти и плохим словам нет места. Здесь только помощь и поддержка. Чего к сожалению, часто не хватает... Процветай любимый форум! Мариночке и ее команде - крепкого здоровья! А нам всем - успехов и побольше заказов... чтоб чаще обсуждать темы и придумывать новые и интересные фишки!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Светик-Светлана

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна и форумчане! Поздравляю с 10-тним юбилеем! Желаю дальнейшего развития и процветания! Спасибо что вы есть!!!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## lipa29

Дорогие форумчане, дорогая Марина!!!!! Поздравляю нас всех с такой значимой датой- 10 лет! Это уже такой солидный возраст! За это время мы нашли столько единомышленников, друзей, подруг! С некоторыми познакомились в реале и дружим! Со многими стали дружны он лайн! И все это благодаря такому замечательному проекту- ин ку! И самой замечательной хозяйке- Мариночке! Дай Бог существовать нашему Дому долго и счастливо долгие долгие годы!

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Левадана (18.06.2019)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Дорогая, Мариночка!
Дорогой наш форум ИН-КУ!

Очень много людей познакомились благодаря этому форуму!
Виртуальный форум вошел в жизнь каждого из нас!

5 лет назад мы с Ланой Хохлачевой решили сделать клип и написать Гимн ИН-КУ. Сейчас я это вспомнила. И с таким удовольствием смотрю я на фото людей. Ведь многих я не знала. Собирала фото 2 недели. Прошло уже 5 лет. Как быстро. Предлагаю снова посмотреть этот ролик





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiclbZcL8dM

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), LINSLI (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), moros (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Бегущая по волнам (23.06.2019), Мэри Эл (06.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.06.2019)

----------


## klyukva

Поздравляю всех форумчан с этим замечательным юбилеем. Желаю всем дальнейших творческих побед. спасибо, что вы есть.

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ksyusha.86

Я тоже хочу от чистого сердца поздравить хозяйку форума Мариночку, а так же всех участников в создании такого уютного  дома :Tender: Мне кажется, что создать что-то подобное, наверное, попытки были у многих, но только дом, который имеет душу, живет и процветает!!!Благодаря Вам в доме приветливо встречают новичков, и принимают в большую дружную семью :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34: Поэтому такой семье этого прекрасного дома я хочу пожелать творческого успеха, вдохновения и любви :Tender:

----------

Babsy (02.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Babsy

Уважаемая Марина! Поздравляю Вас и всю нашу дружную команду с ЮБИЛЕЕМ! Спасибо, что вы все есть!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## MARINA MILANICH

Спасибо!!! Так приятно!!! Форум фантастический!!!  Добрый, честный, профессиональный, гармоничный и симпатичный!!! Удачи всем!!! Творческих волнений и неиссякаемого оптимизма!!! Какое счастье быть с вами!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Іванка

Вітаю всіх з першим маленьким ювілеєм. Щиро бажаю всім нам разом зустрічати ще не один ювілей. 
Марина, дякую за вашу працю. Хай ваш будиночок росте з кожним днем, а стіна, яка підтримує вас, міцніє з кожним роком.
 :Vishenka 33:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ярик

:Ok: _Желаю всем успехов, удачи и творческих побед!!!_

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Марахотина

ОТ ДУШИ  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ   С  ЮБИЛЕЕМ.  СПАСИБО, МАРИНА  ВЕНИАМИНОВНА и  ВСЕ ВАШИ  ПОМОЩНИКИ!  ВАШ  ФОРУМ - ЛУЧШИЙ.  ЭТО  НАСТОЯЩИЙ  ДОМ  ДЛЯ  ВСЕХ  НАС!  ЭТО  ОГРОМНАЯ  НАША  СЕМЬЯ! ЗДЕСЬ  САМЫЕ  ДОБРЫЕ  И  ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ.  СПАСИБО, ЧТО  ВЫ  ЕСТЬ.  И   ЧТОБЫ  ВЫ  БЫЛИ  ВСЕГДА!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## minuasowki

Спасибо!!! ОТ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ.

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## sima

*С ЮБИЛЕЕМ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!
Мариночка, спасибо тебе за твой труд, спасибо всем твоим единомышленникам, помогающим содержать наш общий дом в порядке! 
Я счастлива, что  здесь,  на форуме, познакомилась с людьми,  которые стали моими друзьями в реальной жизни; что   могу общаться с коллегами из разных уголков Земли и в этом общении открывать для себя много нового и интересного. 
Многих лет  и процветания нашему любимому дому!!!!*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Татиана 65

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна! От всей души поздравляю Вас и любимый форум с 10- летним юбилеем!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Vasilisa_

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ФОРУМ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Музрукоff

Дорогой форум! Ты стал неотъемлемой частью моей жизни.Ты - мой источник вдохновения, креатива и творчества! Я с радостью поздравляю тебя с днем рожденья! Расти, мечтай и воплощай!!! Ты лучший!!!  :Viannen 28:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Раисса

Добрый наш Дом - любимый ФОРУМ, с юбилеем!!! Подумать только, уже 10 лет мы живём здесь дружной семейкой: кто-то приходит и не задерживается, а мы остались и очень счастливы ЗДЕСЬ!!! Спасибо нашей любимой хозяюшке - Мариночке, её стараниями есть у нас в необъятном Интернете свой Дом, в котором так тепло и уютно, где встречаемся со своими единомышленниками, давно уже ставшими друзьями!!! Спасибо нашим модераторам за их кропотливый труд: Танечка, Незабудочка - это о Вас, милые девочки!!!! Поздравляю всех форумчан, отдельно - музруков)!!!!! Процветай и дальше, любимый форум Ин-ку

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ИринаС

Ура! Поздравляю Всех с Юбилеем! Процветания и всех благ форуму!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Поздравление от Украинского раздела музыкальных руководителей!





Мариночка, спасибо за форум!!!
Желаю процветания!!!

Светочке Незабудке отдельное спасибо, за помощь в модераторстве!Спасибо за терпение! :Grin:

----------

elis673 (03.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## татуся

Мариночка,огромное спасибо за такой прекрасный форум,спамибо за знакомство с прекрасными людьми!!!
Желаю,чтобы форум процветал ещё 100 раз по 10 лет!!!
Сем всего самого лучшего и надёжного!!!

----------

elis673 (03.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## proshka

> Мариночка,огромное спасибо за такой прекрасный форум,спамибо за знакомство с прекрасными людьми!!!
> Желаю,чтобы форум процветал ещё 100 раз по 10 лет!!!
> Сем всего самого лучшего и надёжного!!!


Мариночка, с Днем Рождения Прекрасного Дитя - всеми нами ЛЮБИМОГО ФОРУМА! 
Пусть Праздник песенник возьмет,
Застольно - звонко запоет
И хороводом зазвучат цветные звуки!
Пусть радостью глаза горят и лишь о счастье говорят,
И встретятся в аплодисментах ваши руки! :Yahoo:

----------

elis673 (03.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Диковина

Марина, с юбилеем вашего форума!!!Спасибо вам за все!!! Процветания, стабильности, новых участников...А лично вам-здоровья, гармонии в душе, любви близких.Мы Вас очень уважаем и любим!!!!

----------

elis673 (03.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Людмила Горцуева

Живи и процветай созданное тобой детище - сайт Ин-Ку !!! Он несёт собой массу полезного, доброго, нужного и прекрасного огромной аудитории людей!!!! Поклон тебе Марина и признание за твоё трудолюбие, за твой талант и искру, которая зажигает всех нас, образуя один огромный, яркий, огонь творчества!!!!!

----------

elis673 (03.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## elis673

[COLOR="#EE82EE"][[B]С Юбилеем! Огромная благодарность талантливым, чутким, творческим "жителям и долгожителям "форума!  Здоровья, творческого взлета, самого теплого и светлого!! Огромное спасибо МАМЕ , этого удивительного домика души!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Людмила Горцуева (06.06.2019)

----------


## МАРИСЕ

Уважаемая МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА!
Поздравляю с юбилеем форума In-ku
Огромное спасибо Вам и Форуму! Как здорово, что он есть. Желаю дальнейшего процветания!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## sky36

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна! Поздравляю Вас и весь наш замечательный форум с Юбилеем! Как здорово, что на форуме творят очень талантливые, креативные, замечательные люди! Успехов Вам во всем, а форуму ещё не раз отметить свой Юбилей!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Людмила Горцуева (06.06.2019)

----------


## Ильенко Елена

Присоединяюсь  к  поздравлениям. Отдельная благодарность Марине за создание  дружелюбного, разностороннего, компетентного форума.  Всем жителям я желаю творческих успехов,  удачи во всех делах. А форуму дружелюбной атмосферы,  большого трафика, легкого хостинга. :016:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Людмила Горцуева (06.06.2019)

----------


## Ирина-2012

Спасибо Вам, Марина, за бесценный труд, за Вашу идею и инициативу, за огромную планету творчества, которую Вы подарили нам! С юбилеем!  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Olga 58

*С юбилеем, дорогой форум!!! Огромное спасибо, что Вы есть! Спасибо всем, кто делится своими наработками. Желаю долгого процветания!*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## echeva

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!!
От всей души поздравляю Вас с Юбилеем форума!
Огромнейшее Вам СПАСИБО за создание душевного дома,
 новые открытия,
приятное общение,
 восторг и восхищение!!!

----------

natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Александра 86

Спасибо за поздравление!!! Я в свою очередь также Вас поздравляю с этим событием и замечательной датой!!! Успехов вам, неиссякаемой энергии, позитива, процветания и новых друзей

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Lyuda.K

Большое спасибо за поздравление!
От души присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям и поздравлениям ! 
Вам , уважаемая Марина, огромное спасибо за Ваш труд! Лично для меня, а значит и для коллектива, в котором я работаю музыкальным руководителем, форум in-ku есть источником новых идей и желанием творить! Мне иногда на работе говорят, может хватит!...Все утренники никогда не повторяются, всегда использую что-то новенькое , и когда дети это с радостью поддерживают, хочется работать, несмотря на наши низкие зарплаты. Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы не останавливаетесь, а продолжаете двигаться вперед!
Также всем-всем форумчанам  спасибо за эти 10 лет труда! [/SIZE]

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Лилия Разаковна

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям! Спасибо создателям и модераторам за ваш труд! Спасибо всем жителям форума за ваши идеи, музыку, сценарии, методические  разработки. Долгих лет жизни форуму и его создателям! Спасибо!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## rolena

Спасибо огромное!!!! Очень рада быть с вами!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Мои поздравления всем форумчанам и отдельная благодарность Марине!* 
Я уже больше 10 лет на этом форуме, благодаря которому, состоялась второе мое жизненно-важное становление - Ведущей) Но самое главное для меня - это люди, вот эта ценность дороже всего того, что можно получить от жизни! Столько близких по духу людей, которые стали не просто коллегами, а стали ДРУЗЬЯМИ! По всему белому свету) Всех люблю и помню! Целую и желаю дальнейшего процветания форуму и всем, кто с этим форумом повенчан))

----------

Kolpachiha (03.06.2019), Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), NikTanechka (03.06.2019), Бегущая по волнам (23.06.2019), буссоница (03.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Татиана 65 (03.06.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*С Днём рождения, любимый Форум!

Спасибо всем, кто форум создавал!
Пусть будет он отдушиной в печали,
Пусть будет он началом и причалом
Для тех, кто на него уже попал.
Пускай плывёт он средь безбрежных вод,
Пускай живёт и радует народ! 

Форум виртуальный я люблю реально!!! Долгих лет и процветания нашему общему дому - ИН-КУ!!!*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Левадана (18.06.2019)

----------


## Дания

*Поздравляю любимый форум с днём рождения!!!! Особое поздравление хозяйке форума Мариночке!!!! Желаю дальнейшего процветания, успехов, творчества и просуществовать ещё много-много лет!!!!! Я люблю тебя, уютный домик ИН-КУ!!!! Хочется, чтобы наш любимый домик креп из года в год!*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Лидушка

Поздравляю форум с днём рождения!!!
Желаю его создателям благополучия, здоровья, счастья и добра, удачи и терпения!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Паганини

Поздравляю всех жителей   и хозяйку Марину!!! Спасибо за возможность общния с творческими людьми!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Елабужанка

*От всего сердца  поздравляю  юбиляра и всех  тех, кто к этому  причастен! Дальнейшего процветания! Творчества! Ты нам очень  нужен!!!*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## вуерхуша оля

ВСІМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ!!! ВІТАЮ МІЙ УЛЮБЛЕНИЙ ФОРУМ З ЮВІЛЕЄМ!!! ВИ НАЙКРАЩІ!!!! УСПІХІВ, НАТХНЕННЯ, СИЛ, ЗДІЙСНЕННЯ ВСІХ МРІЙ І СПОДІВАНЬ!!! :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Alexandra_B

_С Днем Рождения, дорогой и любимый форум!!! Стой крепко на своих ножках, расти и процветай. 
Отдельное поздравление Мариночке. Пусть все задуманное сбывается!!!
Всех жителей прекрасного форума с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
Спасибо что вы есть!!! _

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Lana9370

Милый, дорогой ИН-КУ, любимый мой форум! Ты самый лучший!!! Успехов тебе и процветания, как и всем его жителям! А маме Марине огромное спасибо за такое детище! Вы собрали под одной крышей столько талантливых и творческих людей! 9 лет назад, бродя по просторам инета, я случайно забрела в этот дом, и уже не мыслю себя без него. Здесь всегда уютно, тепло, царит дружеская атмосфера, здесь черпаешь силы и вдохновение. Низкий Вам поклон!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## МарияИл

Поздравляю всех форумчан с такой круглой датой....Пускай я здесь всего ничего, но атмосфера тепла и добра встретила меня с первых написанных сообщений... Я рада, что оказалась на этом форуме!!!Всем спасибо за теплый и ласковый приём!!! :Blush2:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## чайка61

*Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна, поздравляю с юбилейным Днем рождения форума! Желаю процветания и встретить еще не один юбилей своего детища!*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Елабужанка (04.06.2019)

----------


## Ириночк

С юбилеем форум !!! Всем форумчанам творческого вдохновения и здоровья!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ната_ли

Всіх вітаю зі святом!Ми дійсно одна велика дружня родина!
На форумі завжди почують і допоможуть,процвітання і нових форумчан!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ригина

С днем рождения любимый форум! Всем творческих успехов и новых вдохновений.

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Живите и процветайте, любимые странички!

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Олег Лекарь

*Большое спасибо за поздравление!
От души присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям и поздравлениям !*

----------

Mazaykina (03.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## faina

Уважаемая Мариночка! Огромное спасибо за поздравление! От  всей души поздравляю с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!! :Vishenka 33:  Что значит наш форум для меня лично, человеку живущему в маленьком городке нашей страны?!  Это - мощная огромная помощь в работе! Это -бесценные советы коллег! Это- неоценимая поддержка друзей! Вам лично, Мариночка, и всем модераторам, и коллегам желаю здоровья и творческого вдохновения!!!

----------

Mazaykina (04.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## linker_59

Конечно же и я поздравляю форум с юбилеем. Огромное спасибо модераторам и всем ярким личностям на нашем форуме. Процветания, творческого вдохновения, множество интересных идей, и конечно же всем счастья и здоровья.

----------

Mazaykina (04.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Юличка М.

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!!Дорогие модераторы, дорогие коллеги! Сердечно поздравляю родной форум с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!! За эти годы форум стал действительно родным! Огромное, огромное спасибо за ваш труд!!!Спасибо за помощь, за поддержку!!!! Огромного счастья, здоровья, творческого процветания и благополучия!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (04.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## marina 64

Уважаемая Мариночка! С днём рождения ваше детище, с юбилеем! Спасибо Вам за огромный труд по содержанию такого большого дома, за терпение и любовь к форумчанам! Здоровья Вам и все обитателям дома, творческого вдохновения, добра и мира! Пусть наш форум процветает, пусть растут этажи этого прекрасного дома и пусть творчество многих форумчан подвигает на подвиги и рождает новые проекты! Счастья Вам и всего самого доброго!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ромаша

С Днём рождения, любимый форум! Живи долго и счастливо! Ты большой помощник во всём, что бы мы без тебя делали. Процветания!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ntali12977



----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!! Поздравляю Вас и всех участников форума с  праздником!Желаю всем нам, дорогие коллеги, наполнять жизнь радостью, укутываться нежностью, быть согретыми любовью, и одеваться в счастье!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Natasha39

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!
Желаю много вдохновения,
В душе гармонии и лада,
Пусть будет каждое творение
Дарить всем только наслаждение!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ketvik

*Уважаемая, главная мама нашего форума, МАРИНА!!!
 Спасибо, за то что ты создала такой огромный ДОМ ОБЩЕНИЯ - НАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!!! 
Благодарю  за поздравление и ВЗАИМНО поздравляю с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ  и ВАШЕЙ КОМАНДЕ, за то, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!!!!!!!!
ВСЕМ  ВАМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ и ВЕЗЕНИЯ!!!*

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ulita06

Уважаемая Марина, поздравляю от всей души с юбилеем форума!!! Прочитала ваше вступление - до слез, титанический труд, который вашими усилиями, усилиями вашей семьи и вашей команды стал неотъемлемой частью жизни каждого участника! Огромное вам спасибо за бесценный материал, за возможность быть частичкой большого мира Ин-Ку! Творческих сил, вдохновения, новых креативных идей, здоровья и всего самого наилучшего!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## макушка

Огромное спасибо, за такое приятное и неожиданное поздравление!!! Марина, спасибо тебе, за новые горизонты, за доброту и мудрость, за понимание и внимание!!! Всем форумчанам творческого вдохновения и ярких идей!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.06.2019)

----------


## эйприл

Спасибо огромное за поздравления.! ВАМ -  создателям творения: здоровья , радости и вдохновения. Улыбок, гордости, тепла. Мы громко крикнем вам -  УРА!!!  Творческих успехов и огромного терпения. Благодарю Вас и всех нас.

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## вау

Всех благ нашему форуму, его создателям и вдохновителям!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## V_Nata45

С Днем Рождения!!!!!!! Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд, творческих успехов и процветания на много много лет!!!!!! :Ok:

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Как время летит!.. Кажется,совсем недавно я робко постучалась в этот Дом...Приветливо распахнулись двери, окна...Отовсюду - улыбки, приветливые голоса, слова поддержки и приглашение войти и поселиться - места всем хватит!..Удивительный Дом! Удивительная Хозяйка! Удивительные жители!!! Благодарю Судьбу, что все сложилось именно так: одно сообщение, и дорожка привела меня сюда) А уже, оказывается столько воды утекло!.. И это тоже удивительно! Столько всего было!.. Как в обычном доме, в своей семье... Много радости, но и не без проблем. Так ведь это и есть Жизнь! И пусть она продолжается, течет полноводной, широкой рекой - чистой-чистой! Спасибо, Мариша, за этот чудесный Форум! Спасибо всем друзьям! Спасибо всем, с кем свела Судьба! С Юбилеем!!!*

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Татьяна Никандрова (05.06.2019)

----------


## любовь77

Спасибо форуму за помощь в работе, за идеи, вы  самые лучшие. Спасибо всем !!!! С Юбилеем!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Алла Смирнова

*Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна и участники ФОРУМА!
Поздравляю С ЮБИЛЕЕМ! Желаю всем творческих побед, долголетия и процветания!*

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Petruchio

Почему меня здесь не было 10 лет назад? С юбилеем, ин-ку!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

Поздравляю всех форумчан с ЮБИЛЕЕМ! КЛАСС! ХОТЬ Я ЗДЕСЬ И НЕ ТАК ДАВНО, НО МЕНЯ СЮДА ТЯНЕТ! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЗА ПОЗИТИВНОЕ ОБЩЕНИЕ!!! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ И МНОГИЕ ЛЕТА ФОРУМУ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

В связи с замечательным юбилеем у меня родился вот такой АКРОтекст

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Таня Л (06.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.06.2019)

----------


## oksananesteruk

Да! Время летит! Уже 10 лет нашему замечательному форуму. Процветания, успехов! Урааа!  :Smile3:

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Поздравляю самый замечательный форум с 10-тилетием! Мира, добра и процветания форуму и всем его жителям!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Alehina123

С юбилеем!!! Урааааа! Я люблю этот форум! Я люблю его жителей! Всем здоровья, вдохновения, благодарных родителей, коллег, воспитанников!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ljydmila

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна! С юбилеем вас! Спасибо вам, огромное, за  наш чудесный дом. Удачи вам, процветания, новых прекрасных идей!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## skrat.10

Замечательный форум! Чудесная хозяйка! Доброжелательные, отзывчивые участники, всегда готовые подсказать, научить, протянуть руку помощи! Всем неиссякаемых творческих идей, добра, мира и процветания!!! :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Анна1981

ДОРОГОЙ,НУЖНЫЙ,ПОМОГАЮЩИЙ,ПОЗИТИВНЫЙ,ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## SVETOK35

Дякую Вам Марина! За створення такого форуму! А також всім, хто його підтримує! Бажаю Всім здоров'я, терпіння та удачі!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## +эlla

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ! ЖЕЛАЮ РАЗВИТИЯ И ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ! СКОЛЬКО РАЗ ПОМОГАЛ И ВЫРУЧАЛ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ НАШ ИН-КУ! ОГРОМНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ЛЮДЕЙ, КОТОРЫХ ВЫ ОБЪЕДИНИЛИ НА ФОРУМЕ БЛАГОДАРЯТ ВАС, МАРИНА!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Rufia

Дорогая Мариночка! Поздравляю с ЮБИЛЕЕМ! Желаю развития и процветания! Огромное спасибо Вам и Форуму! С ним у меня началась новая жизнь, интересная и разнообразная...
А в Вашей жизни пусть всегда светит солнышко и сопутствует успех во всём!

----------

Mazaykina (06.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## нутя

Мариночка, сердечно поздравляю наш любимый форум с Юбилеем!!!! Вам огромное спасибо за создание уютной атмосферы в Вашем и нашем доме!!! Было время я сутками напролёт не могла выйти из форума-столько интересного, нового узнавала для себя от коллег!!!!..... Это были и есть "минутки счастья"! Спасибо!!! Пыталась делиться своими наработками....  Спасибо Вам за эту возможность!!! Пусть форум процветает, развивается! И мы будем с удовольствием заглядывать к Вам в гости!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с Юбилеем!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

Дорогая, уважаемая Марина! Любимый и необходимый форум! Уважаемые, замечательные модераторы! И все, все, все жители нашего форума! Поздравляю с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!! За столько лет форум стал не просто форумом, а чем то родным и близким!!! Желаю и дальше развиваться, расти, радовать всех!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Олюр (07.06.2019)

----------


## galanata

[FONT=Book Antiqua]Уважаемая Марина! От всей души поздравляю Вас и всех нас с юбилейным днем рождения нашего любимого форума! Надежный наш помощник, друг, и идейный товарищ! Процветания Вам и нашему форуму! Сил, здоровья и неиссякаемых идей![/FONT]

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019)

----------


## Natysja12

Всех поздравляю с юбилеем!!! Процветания и еще долгих лет существования!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Irina delfin412

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!!Огромная благодарность Вам и Форуму!!!С Днем рождения дорогой Форум!!!!Очень нравятся Ваши темы,здесь всегда можно найти нужный для работы материал,а также получить помощь,совет,поддержку!!!!Как здорово,что есть ВЫ!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Олюр (07.06.2019)

----------


## Ада

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ДОРОГОЙ НАШ ФОРУМ! КАК БЫСТРО ПРОЛЕТЕЛО ВРЕМЯ И ВОТ УЖЕ ПЕРВЫЙ СЕРЬЕЗНЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ЖИТЕЛЕЙ ЭТОГО ТЕПЛОГО И ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО ДОМИКА! ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ! РАЗВИТИЯ! НЕУГАСИМОГО ОПТИМИЗМА! ОСОБОЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ И БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ВАМ, МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА! ЗА ВАШ ТРУД, БЕСПОКОЙСТВО ЗА ВСЕХ НАС И ПОМОЩЬ! БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ И ЖДАТЬ СЛЕДУЮЩЕГО ЮБИЛЕЯ!*  :008:

----------

lalanya (08.06.2019), Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Олюр (07.06.2019)

----------


## smile51

С юбилеем форум! С юбилеем меня (35 годков стукнуло)))) С вдохновением и ощущением полноты жизни! Спасибо, любимые форумчане, без Вас никуда!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## lalanya

Дорогая Мариночка! Поздравляю с ЮБИЛЕЕМ! Желаю развития и процветания! Огромное спасибо Вам и Форуму!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (08.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## маринатокарь

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна!!!
От всей души поздравляю Вас с Юбилеем форума!Спасибо.

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019)

----------


## Катринка 306

Поздравляю с 10-летием отменной работы. В этот юбилей я от души желаю истинной гордости за все наши успехи и больших возможностей Пусть работается легко и радостно, пусть каждый день дарит отличное настроение, свежие идеи, приятное общение!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## natali_markelova

ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ, С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!
От всей души поздравляю Марину Вениаминовну и всех форумчан с десятилетием! Счастья и благополучия всем! Творческих успехов и новых идей!

image.jpg

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Калинка Н

С праздником, Марина и вся команда ИНКУ ФОРУМА! Процветания, новых идей и их воплощения!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## alla-mus

Дорогая Мариночка! Форумчане! Поздравляю всех с такой чудесной датой! 
Была крайне удивлена , увидев личное сообщение.. Очень - очень приятно! И это говорит о многом!!
Помню, 10 лет назад, уже имея компьютер, вдруг пришла мысль поискать коллег- единомышленников в интернете. И, найдя форум ин - ку, пришла в неописуемый восторг! Мир для меня развернулся огромными просторами, где оказалось так много музыкантов. которых волнуют такие де проблемы!
 Спасибо, Марина, огромное, за твои смелые идеи, бессонные ночи, неустанный труд! Спасибо все модераторам! Желаю вам здоровья! Пусть наш форум живет и процветает! Всех благ!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Руана

С юбилеем! Творческих свершений! Я рада, что присоединилась к Вам!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## natalia1508

http://zanimatika.narod.ru/Den_Rojd_pesni.gif

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## окси 777

Дорогая Мариночка и жители Форума! Поздравляю всех с ЮБИЛЕЕМ! Желаю дальнейшего  развития и процветания.

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Варшава (10.06.2019)

----------


## lenik

*Дорогая Мариночка и любимый форум!!! От всей души поздравляю всех жителей этого замечательного гостеприимного домика с юбилеем!!!
Процветания, новых добрых друзей!!*!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nastiabar (10.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Гваделупа

Марина Админовна! Спасибо Вам и... с праздником всех нас! Я рада, что попала в этот чудесный и гостеприимный дом. Чувства переполняют, эмоции захлестывают, хочется сказать много и многим с кем свел форум, но постараюсь быть талантливой (то бишь краткой). Мира, добра, здоровья, счастья, любви, благополучия, творческого процветания и вдохновения ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ жителям и хозяевам этого уютного дома. спасибо, что вы есть!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nastiabar (10.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## nastiabar

Марина Вениаминовна, дорогой форум и все  его участники, с юбилеем!!! Всем  крепкого здоровья, дальнейшего процветания и  творческих идей!!! КАК ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЁ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Jaga

*С Юбилеем!!!*
 Процветания и благополучия этому дому, и людям живущим в нем!
Спасибо огромное за возможность быть здесь, гостить здесь, жить здесь!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## lybochka

Марина! Огромное спасибо Вам за наш форум!Поддержка, быстрая помощь коллег очень помогают нам. Успехов и процветания нашему замечательному форуму, здоровья и благополучия Вам и нашим замечательным админам!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## иринкин

Поздравляю с юбилеея! Огромное спасибо Вам, Марина Вениаминовна, за такой колосальный труд, который идет во благо всем нам. Первое время когда только пришла сюда, на форум, я поглощала тысячими страниц и делала для себя множество открытий, множество новых супертворческих людей, которые неустанно делятся своим творчеством. Мое виденье проведения праздников изменилось и здесь я научилось всему чему возможно. За это все я благодарна всем Вам, дорогие друзья, коллеги. Но и сейчас я не устаю поражаться, удивляться новым творческим подходам и уникальным материалам, которые использую в своей работе и каждый раз с благодарностью вспоминаю форум и всех форумчан. Пусть форум процветает и радует нас своей отзывчивостью, уникальностью и неповторимостью

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Марина Вениаминовна, спасибо за теплые слова! С юбилеем! Пусть живет и процветает  Ваш,  а теперь уже и наш форум. Здоровья Вам, творческих вдохновений и верных соратников.

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Хочу присоединиться к поздравлениям.  :Vishenka 15:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Party:  :Aleksey 01:  :Viannen 20: 
Успехов и процветания нашему замечательному форуму!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## vetlost

От души поздравляю!!! Спасибо,что Вы есть!!!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Tanuxatexas

Спасибо огромное за ваш труд. Многое открылось мне в проведении праздников от души. Постоянно наблюдаю за профессионалами своего дела и поражаюсь их таланту создавать творческие проекты. Сама я не волшебник, только учусь. С 10-летием основателей и форумчан  и успехов в дальнейшем творческом развитии!!! Я рада что попала на этот форум.

----------

nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Muzira

Дорогая Мариночка, спасибо тебе за то, что 10 лет назад ты "родила" такой замечательный и нужный всем форум! Без него бы нам было так плохо :Tu: . Мы бы все жили, как те беспризорники! Каждый бы варился в своём соку! Ты нас собрала на этом огромном пространстве!!! СПАСИБО!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## марина гайворонская

Дорогая Марина Вениаминовна, с первым вас юбилеем. Спасибо Вам за Форум полон ярких идей, талантливых творческих, искренних людей.Дальнейшего процветания нашем in-ky, долгих лет. "Как здорово ,что все мы тут сегодня собрались",- как точно подметил в своей песне Олег Митяев.Я рада, что я с вами.

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Atalia

Дорогая Марина и все жители форума! С Юбилеем! Спасибо за создание такого необходимого для всех нас форума!!! Дальнейшего творческого процветания, идей, вдохновения!

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ирина махно

Спасибо Вам  огромное！

----------

Mazaykina (13.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Irenka-da

Огромное спасибо за эту возможность общаться с удивительными, талантливыми и неравнодушными людьми! Процветания и здоровья всем форумчанам и уважаемым организаторам-модераторам!!! Вы делаете великое ДЕЛО - сближаете сердца, умы и души!!!! Всех благ!!! :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Успешная

Дорогая Марина, огромное спасибо за ваш труд! Поздравляю всех жителей этого прекрасного форума с Днем Рождения!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## fatinija

С Днем Рождения, любимый форум!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Black Princess

С Юбилеем! Ура!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## алена-09



----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Бегущая по волнам (16.06.2019)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Уважаемая и обожаемая Марина!С юбилеем форума!!!!СПАСИБО за теплый и уютный ДОМ!!!Вам и вашим близким успехов и процветания!!!Форуму МНОГОЛЕТИЯ!!!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## космея

Дорогая Мариночка и все  жители этого большого и гостеприимного  дома с добрым  сердцем и открытой душой. Всех с юбилеем !Спасибо, что вы есть! Желаю этому дому процветания и творческого долголетия!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Микса

Спасибо за то, что вы есть! Поздравляю всех с Днем рождения форума)))

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Дорогая Марина! Поздравляю вас с юбилеем форума. Очень нужен нам и полезен ваш труд.За него огромное спасибо. Без вашей помощи многое бы у меня не получилось в жизни. Всем огромное спасибо за помощь.А форуму процветать и дальше.Вам Марина огромного счастья и здоровья. Всех вас хочется обнять  :Tender: пожелать удачи и успеха в работе.

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Дорогая Мариночка, мама и душа  нашего форума. Спасибо за большую семью,которую ты создала. Спасибо за встречу с друзьями, которые стали очень родными и близкими за эти десять лет. Сколько фишек,сколько ценных идей мы обрели за это время. Тонны изюма, но это не сравнимо со встречами, которые подарил нам форум.
Любимый форум, дорогие друзья- с юбилеем всех нас!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## РТ Любовь

Уважаемая Марина! Спасибо Вам за этот форум, за его формат, за его идеи. Спасибо за возможность общаться и делиться. Спасибо за всё! 
С юбилеем! Процветания и дальнейшего развития! Мы Вас любим! :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## жанна5

ДЕВОЧКИ, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## solnet

*Дорогой, любимый, ФОРУМ,  с юбилеем тебя! Даже не верится, что уже отмечаем круглую дату. Марина, спасибо тебе огромное за то, что ты это организовала, на протяжении многих лет возглавляешь  и вдохновляешь свое детище. Сколько друзей чутких, отзывчивых, готовых прийти на помощь в трудную минуту и не только профессионально, но и лично наш форум объединил. Дальнейшего процветания нашему уютному и гостеприимному дому, творческого развития!*

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## zvaryga

Желаем радости! Добра! И исполнения всех мечт!!! С прекрасным юбилеем тебя молодой перспективный форум ИН-КУ = 10 лет!!! Спасибо твоим родителям за то, что ты у нас есть!!!  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), natali_markelova (23.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), коломбина (19.06.2019)

----------


## Anisoara

Наконец-то и я могу присоединиться к поздравлениям  :Blush2: 

*Дорогой и любимый наш форум и дорогая Мариночка, от всего сердца поздравляю с юбилеем!!!! Огромнейшее спасибо за возможность общаться с единомышленниками, за возможность творчески расти и развиваться. Дорогие модераторы Светочка ( незабудка), Танечка ( НикТанечка), огромное спасибо и вам за ваш труд и постоянную помощь.  Желаю всем здоровья, стабильности и успехов в делах, новых творческих идей.*

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ВикторриЯ

С  Днем Рождения Наш дорогой форум, всех создателей и пополнителей этого сундука  идеями, предложениями и помощью! Так приятно осознавать себя маленькой частичкой большого, дружного братства!Только зашла на форум- увидела теплые слова и поздравления от Марины! И  Вас Марина с Юбилеем! Творческих успехов,самых праздничных праздников, и пусть в этом доме будет всегда светло от хороших людей, здесь встречающихся!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## lukshurik

*С небольшим, но значимым Юбилейчиком, любимый форум! Спасибо всем за возможность развиваться вместе с Вами. Спасибо всем за возможность реализовывать жемчужинки  и изюминки, в которые Вы, все 10 лет, вкладываете свою душу  и частицу себя. Спасибо Всем за творчество и вдохновение! 
Пускай наш  любимый форум процветает, растёт и наполняется творчеством, интересными задумками, душевными беседами и хорошими людьми. 
Спасибо всем кто поддерживает и продвигает наш дом - IN-KU com!!!!*

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ллорхен

Лучше позже,чем никогда!
_Марина, спасибо вам огромное за уютный дом, который вы создали 10 лет назад для творческих людей. Каждый вечер мы приходим сюда, к себе домой, и находим поддержку, взаимопонимание и любовь к общему делу. А это залог успеха и процветания.
Каждый год жизни нашего форума, это новая страница в нашей жизни! Это наша книга и мы ее авторы! Пусть для этого всегда будет в достатке сил и вдохновения, здоровья и отличного творческого настроения!
Низкий поклон всем модераторам, за их неравнодушие к нашим просьбам, за их терпение к нашим ошибкам. Спасибо всем и низкий поклон за ваш труд._

----------

Mazaykina (18.06.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

_С ЮБИЛЕЕМ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!_


_МАРИНОЧКА, ОТ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ЭТОЙ ДАТОЙ!!!!
_

_Процветания нашему ДОМУ!_

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## GULNARA

Поздравляю Форум с юбилеем! Благодарю за колоссальную работу всех организаторов и помощников. Благодаря Форуму работа работается в разы плодотворнее и эффективнее. Творческого процветания и долгой жизни!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## веселова

СПАСИБО!!! Тысячу раз СПАСИБО, за труд, внимание к нам и бесценную поддержку и помощь!!!
С ЮБИЛЕЕМ, ИСКРЕННИЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ВАМ, МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА!!!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Perlina

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Спасибо, что вы есть - хозяюшка Марина и вся наша большая, дружная семья! Мира, вдохновения, новых творческих идей и дальнейшего процветания!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Atashka

С юбилеем мой любимый ФОРУМ!!!
От всей души благодарю Марину, за создание этого теплого , уютного Дома для творческих людей,  за этот титанический труд по содержанию форума и поддержки всех форумчан!  Процветания, долголетия , креатива  и  захватывающего общения  с талантливыми людьми. С днем рождения!!!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Как же здорово,что  живут такие замечательные творческие люди, как Марина и ее помощники! Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! и всем нам хочу пожелать солнечного позитива на многие долгие лета! С юбилеем! Спасибо, что Вы есть!!!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним



----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Полечка



----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## УМЕЛИЦА

От всего сердца  поздравляю с такой замечательной датой! Процветанья вам, терпения к нам новичкам. Спасибо,что вы есть. Спасибо за вашу отзывчивость.

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Tata74

От всей души поздравляю и благодарю форум за то, что он есть в моей жизни! Марине и её неутомимым помощникам огромное спасибо за ВАШ БЕСЦЕННЫЙ ТРУД!!!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## skripka666

Большое спасибо, Марина  за то ,что вы создали это Ваше детище ,которое объединило творческих ,неравнодушных людей ,которым  интересно  в Вашем доме,где с добрым сердцем встречают новых и с уважением относятся к  опытным .А сколько счастья вы несете нашим Детям!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## moderm

УВАЖАЕМАЯ МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА И ВСЕ УЧАСТНИКИ ФОРУМА! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ЮБИЛЕЕМ. 
Очень рада, что познакомилась с таким замечательным, отзывчивым, добрым, бескорыстным форумом, где живут такие же люди. Всем, в первую очередь, здоровья, творческого вдохновения, мира. А форуму дальнейшего процветания!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## ольга коробова

Марина Вениаминовна, дорогие форумчане!!! 
Поздравляю все с Днем рождения нашего форума!!! В нем - уют, тепло, отзывчивость, дружба, вдохновение, профессионализм!!! Пусть так будет всегда!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## нонна

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои Марина Вениаминовна и все-все-все жители нашего дружного дома! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!! Первый день на работе - и сразу приятная новость и добрые, тёплые слова от вас))) Это и есть СЧАСТЬЕ! Я рада, что мы дружим, помогаем друг другу, несмотря на расстояния, которые между нами. Спасибо всем, однодумцы -единомышленники!

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## lyalya67

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/M-9gpdnr-Vs/maxresdefault.jpg

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019), Варшава (04.07.2019)

----------


## Несси

Спасибо, что вы все есть!
Самые добрые и искренние пожелания.

----------

Mazaykina (12.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## xgretta

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна, от все души поздравляю Вас и всех форумчан с этим юбилеем. И пусть я всего лишь новичок и не знаю как все начиналось, но прочитав историю развития форума, впечатлилась по самые уши)  С праздником всех, надеюсь двадцатую годовщину рождения форума отмечу с вами))

----------

Mazaykina (09.09.2019), nezabudka-8s (08.08.2019)

----------


## Наталья Праздничная

Отличная дата, поздравляю с юбилеем! Столько полезной информации, сразу голова начинает работать в другом режиме! Спасибо огромное за этот форум и долгих лет!!!

----------

Mazaykina (09.09.2019), nezabudka-8s (12.08.2019)

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

Спасибо за то, что вы есть!

----------

Mazaykina (09.09.2019)

----------


## Прилукова Ирина

Хочу присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям форуму, организаторам, модераторам и всех с красивой датой!

----------


## olgmusic

Спасибо за всё, что вы делаете!

----------


## aram

Спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## Элина Витальевна

С днём рождения! Спасибо что вы есть!

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Ух ты! А завтра форуму 11 лет... С наступающим!!! Всех благ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (23.06.2020)

----------


## окси 777

Как быстро летит время. Мариночка, С днем рождения нашего любимого ин-ку! Дальнейшего процветания!

----------

Mazaykina (23.06.2020)

----------


## margolov

С уже 11-летием такой замечательный форум. Всем творческих успехов, вдохновения, процветания, крепкого здоровья!

----------


## Рашидик

я на форум пришла недавно, и тем не менее, я поздравляю с прошедшим юбилеем . И желаю дальнейшего процветания форума., новых и интересных встреч. Спасибо за то, что Вы есть. Заходишь к вам и не хочется уходить.

----------

